

How to convince my friend that open source is good? - feketegy

My friend doesn't believe in open source projects, especially in a crowded market.<p>How do I convince him that with open source we build awareness and indirect income?<p>What are the pros and cons of open source?
======
rjhackin
Just ask your friend what all websites/web applications does he use on a daily
basis, there should be something from open source out of that set. I believe
many websites make money using open source technologies and many
companies/startups release their technologies as open source helping others
benefit out of it. Current tech scene would never have improved without open
source community and collaboration.

------
michaelpinto
Present several case studies of companies/products that you wish to emulate.

